# Escape from New York!



## Firky (Aug 6, 2007)

Ten million gallons of toxic gunk trapped in the Brooklyn aquifer is starting to creep toward the surface.  :shock: 

http://nymag.com/news/features/32865/



> The thick, dark ooze is a hydrocarbon cocktail: part degraded gasoline, part fuel oil, part naphtha—the chemical from which napalm takes its name. All of it is toxic. Dig seven or eight feet down—the typical depth of a basement—and in some parts you’ll find benzene vapor, a known carcinogen, at concentrations as high as 1,560 parts per million. That’s more than 100 times the short-term (fifteen-minute) exposure limits set by OSHA for industrial workers. More recently, PCEs (perchloroethylenes) and TCEs (trichloroethylenes), suspected carcinogens that are able to dissolve in water, have been found in the underground oil plume—not to mention the Queens water supply. Whether the plume is the source of the contamination is a matter of dispute.


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 6, 2007)

Spiderman will sort it out.


----------



## Firky (Aug 7, 2007)

Bet he can't dix the second deadest forum on Urban


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 7, 2007)

cool gunk.  d'yer reckon that someone will fall in it and turn into some deformed mutant and become either a vigilante or super-villain?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't count on it. Its been years since Chernobyl and still no decent superhero or giant lizards have occured as a result. What a disapointing waste of a nuclear disaster


----------

